# Purple Tag?



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 14, 2014)

Here's the basis, I came on here and saw this:







At first I thought _"Oh god I hope I'm not banned"_, but since I'm posting this, it's pretty obvious I'm not. But is there a reason for this?


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 14, 2014)

Null must hate you, its a tag for re-education.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 14, 2014)

I CANNOT HANDLE THIS CHANGE!!!


----------



## OBAMATRON (Nov 14, 2014)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## The Dude (Nov 14, 2014)

Me too. Is this like the pink triangle badges that homosexuals had to wear in Nazi Germany before they got carted off to the camps?

Edit: it was a fucking joke guys. Lighten up.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 14, 2014)

You guys have it too?


----------



## Colress (Nov 14, 2014)

i have it too. what the fuck


----------



## Stalin (Nov 14, 2014)

The Dude said:


> Me too. Is this like the pink triangle badges that homosexuals had to wear in Nazi Germany before they got carted off to the camps?



You are an idiot.


----------



## VJ 343 (Nov 14, 2014)

I assume it's just some design change? It doesn't seemed to have changed my accesses and posting privileges so you know, I'll carry on doing what I do.

Edit: Which is judging you. Hard.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 14, 2014)

Mine is green


----------



## OBAMATRON (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## exball (Nov 14, 2014)

CatParty said:


> Mine is green


He's different. Lets get him.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Nov 14, 2014)

I think it's testing our autism.


----------



## Night Terror (Nov 14, 2014)

exball said:


> He's different. Lets get him.


He'll have the last laugh on St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## Mechanism Eight (Nov 14, 2014)

I guess it's some kind of way to make _something_ more noticeable.

Not really interesting, though. There's better things to worry about.


----------



## Strelok (Nov 14, 2014)

This is triggering me.


----------



## Himawari (Nov 14, 2014)

It makes my eyes hurt when I look at it.


----------



## Heretics on Holiday (Nov 14, 2014)

It's not only different, but gay!


----------



## LM 697 (Nov 15, 2014)

I miss it.


----------



## Strelok (Nov 15, 2014)

I think the forums started going downhill after we removed the blue profiles, don't you all agree?


----------



## Pine Tar (Nov 15, 2014)

Jewelmakerguy's tag isn't purple! Change it back or there will be riots!


----------



## Le Bateleur (Nov 15, 2014)

_Cries on /cow/ about the faget Cwckwiki not having coloured tages_


----------



## champthom (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey, purple is a cool color. It was a color associated with royalty. The only way people could get it was by grinding up some snail. So only kings and queens could afford purple garments. When they figured out out to chemically synthesize it, people flipped their shit. 

No idea why a plebe like you has purple though.


----------



## Sanic (Nov 15, 2014)

champthom said:


> Hey, purple is a cool color. It was a color associated with royalty. The only way people could get it was by grinding up some snail. So only kings and queens could afford purple garments. When they figured out out to chemically synthesize it, people flipped their shit.
> 
> No idea why a plebe like you has purple though.



I love purple too. It's my fav chill color.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 15, 2014)

Apparently I'm not purple anymore, so what the fuck happened?


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 15, 2014)

OH GOD WHAT IS THIS LITTLE GREEN TRIANGLE ON MY PICTURE!?!?
GREEN IS THE COLOR OF THE PHILADELPHIA  EAGLES! IM SCARED!


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 15, 2014)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> Apparently I'm not purple anymore, so what the fuck happened?



The swelling went down


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 15, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> The swelling went down


Now if only it didn't give me bad feels afterwards.


----------



## Pine Tar (Nov 15, 2014)

Pikonic said:


> OH GOD WHAT IS THIS LITTLE GREEN TRIANGLE ON MY PICTURE!?!?
> GREEN IS THE COLOR OF THE PHILADELPHIA  EAGLES! IM SCARED!



Just don't mention them booing Santa and you'll be fine. Also, I have that same tag.


----------



## Sanic (Nov 15, 2014)

Pine Tar said:


> Just don't mention them booing Santa and you'll be fine. Also, I have that same tag.



I only want to see you laughing in the purple rain.


----------



## Captain Pronin (Nov 22, 2014)

The purple profile means that you are undergoing ascension in the cwcki forums. It will be excruciatingly painful and will last a year. After the ascension, you get a brand new rating.


----------

